# My first real recording, tell me how much you guys hate it (FFO: BTBAM, Opeth, etc.)



## MikeMonacoBrah (Nov 14, 2011)

Cryptodira | Facebook

I'm so excited to finally have presentable recordings to show people, let me know what you guys think please. Throw us a like and show your friends if you like it. Thanks for taking the time to read this and hopefully listen guys.


----------



## Asterix (Nov 14, 2011)

I like it for the most part buttttttttt, the vocals are awful.
I hate to be that guy


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Nov 15, 2011)

I appreciate the honesty, thank you so much for listening dude!


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 15, 2011)

I liked the intro alot, but past that, it wasn't for me...


----------



## VILARIKA (Nov 16, 2011)

Fellow Long Island prog metal band, nice!


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks for the feedback guys, I appreciate the listen. VILARIKA, what band do you play in?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 17, 2011)

He plays in Vilarika.


----------



## Fiction (Nov 17, 2011)

Woahh, the intro was sick and that change was pretty ..sudden. I thought the intro was awesome, I was hoping for it to stay in that style.. Also theres so much unneeded bass drum gallops(?) in there.

As said, the vocalist needs to work on clean singing a lot, his growls aren't too bad but they sound like there scarring his throat bad haha.


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Nov 18, 2011)

I'll have to check out vilarika then! 

and thanks for listening fiction, and thanks for so much feedback. yeah, we were intending for there to be a very sudden change in style without losing flow if that makes sense. and I can see where you're coming from with the vocals, he uses proper techniques and everything so he's not really hurting his throat bad, it sounds like that because he shoots for a more post metal type growl opposed to traditional death metal. 

keep the feedback coming guys, we all really appreciate the listens and love constructive criticism more than anything.


----------



## VILARIKA (Nov 18, 2011)

MikeMonacoBrah said:


> thanks for the feedback guys, I appreciate the listen. VILARIKA, what band do you play in?


 
Well the band disbanded a couple months ago, so I am on my own currently , but I see that one of my friends is into your music. If you guys have a show near my area, I would definetly come and check it out!


----------



## Speedblooddeath (Nov 18, 2011)

Again, the vocals need some work, otherwise it has great potential. Thumbs Up.


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Nov 20, 2011)

VILARIKA said:


> Well the band disbanded a couple months ago, so I am on my own currently , but I see that one of my friends is into your music. If you guys have a show near my area, I would definetly come and check it out!



rad dude! if you look on our page we post the event pages to our shows all the time, but I know right now we're playing:

December 10th at broadway bar (ammityville)
December 18th at broadway bar (ammityville)
January 1st at ethical humanist society (garden city)

and a couple more TBA in december, thanks for showing interest 



Speedblooddeath said:


> Again, the vocals need some work, otherwise it has great potential. Thumbs Up.



thanks so much for the feedback man! we're putting a new song up by tomorrow night also, hopefully you guys will like that one a bit more!


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Nov 21, 2011)

Sounds good, though vocals need some work. Guitars sound great


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Nov 21, 2011)

axle1 said:


> Sounds good, though vocals need some work. Guitars sound great



thanks so much for listening dude, we really appreciate the feedback a lot. 

for everyone: just put another new track up! let me know what you guys think of it compared to Anonymous. it's probably the heaviest thing we've got on the EP.


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Nov 22, 2011)

if anyone is interested in downloading the two songs we've got up now for free, I just put them on mediafire, feel free to download it and show anyone who you think might like it.

Cryptodira 2011 EP sampler.zip


----------



## Fillifax (Dec 12, 2011)

I like it. However, it seems like something I would like a lot more live than on record.

I agree with some of the others: Vocalist needs practice and unnecessary pedal spam is unnecessary.


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks so much, we all really appreciate the feedback! yeah, we're getting some good reactions out of people when we play out live.


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 19, 2011)

i dont see a performance or hear live sound


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Dec 19, 2011)

Blasphemer said:


> I liked the intro alot, but past that, it wasn't for me...



Intro was really well mixed in my opinion, but then the song lost it's shine for my taste. Pretty good for a first recording though!


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 19, 2011)

What are these vocals all about? lol. They are pretty awful. Otherwise its pretty good.


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Dec 20, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> i dont see a performance or hear live sound



someone mentioned how they'd probably like it better live, I was just explaining how we get good reactions out of people when we play shows, so he might.



Ill-Gotten James said:


> Intro was really well mixed in my opinion, but then the song lost it's shine for my taste. Pretty good for a first recording though!



thanks so much! yeah, it seems like that's one of the biggest reactions out of people, the abrupt stop of the clean part no one seems to dig.



JStraitiff said:


> What are these vocals all about? lol. They are pretty awful. Otherwise its pretty good.



thanks so much! now when you guys say the vocals are bad, do you mean that because it's growling, or the actual styling of how he's growling? or are you referring to the clean singing? or both? just trying to gauge what most of you are getting at.


----------



## bandinaboy (Dec 20, 2011)

I think its Wawesome.


----------



## richcastle66 (Dec 22, 2011)

YO THIS BAND IS THIS SHIT

hey mike <3


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Jan 3, 2012)

hey guys, the entire EP is up for streaming right now, I feel like the kids who are more into progressive type stuff would dig Amenity, the last song on the bandpage player. let me know what you guys think of everything if you've got the time to listen and whatnot. thanks so much again for all the responses.

https://www.facebook.com/cryptodira?sk=app_178091127385


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Jan 5, 2012)

Cryptodira - The Four Quarters.zip - download link, giving it away fo' free


----------



## WarOfAttrition (Jan 6, 2012)

It sounds really good! I wallposted you guys too.


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Jan 9, 2012)

WarOfAttrition said:


> It sounds really good! I wallposted you guys too.



thanks a lot dude!

just got word we're opening for scale the summit february 14th in New Jersey! if anyone's thinking about coming out to this, let me know if you need a ticket, I can get you one cheaper, and we need to sell a couple.


----------



## havocvulture10 (Feb 6, 2012)

I listened to anonymous, It's a good song. The clean vocals need A LOT of work though. The growls sound fine to me. I like the song structure and the abrupt changes as well. 

EDIT: To me, the drum sound is a little harsh btw. But it might just be my speakers.


----------



## galacticmind (Feb 12, 2012)

that metal is wicked, the style is sounds very omniscient, and the pronunciation of the chugs is done tastefull. your guitars seem to know what they are doing, excellent potential there

ps. what kinda gutiars are these, 6, 7 or 8s


----------



## galacticmind (Feb 12, 2012)

Ignore double post


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Feb 12, 2012)

Love it. 

Liked.


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Feb 12, 2012)

havocvulture10 said:


> I listened to anonymous, It's a good song. The clean vocals need A LOT of work though. The growls sound fine to me. I like the song structure and the abrupt changes as well.
> 
> EDIT: To me, the drum sound is a little harsh btw. But it might just be my speakers.



thanks so much dude! that's what we're going for with a lot of this stuff, and yeah our vocalist has been working a lot more on his cleans for the next release we put out, we're very stoked for it.



galacticmind said:


> that metal is wicked, the style is sounds very omniscient, and the pronunciation of the chugs is done tastefull. your guitars seem to know what they are doing, excellent potential there
> 
> ps. what kinda gutiars are these, 6, 7 or 8s



thanks so much dude! and we use 6's tuned to C# standard



Daemontheuncreated said:


> Love it.
> 
> Liked.



thanks so much! I really appreciate it a bunch, thanks for taking the time to listen


----------

